# Bố trí những khoảng xanh cho ngôi nhà trong hẻm nhỏ



## vyngantype (17/11/21)

Bố trí những khoảng xanh cho ngôi nhà trong hẻm nhỏ Ngôi nhà ống trên mảnh đất 33m² trong hẻm nhỏ, mặt tiền quay ra ngõ nhỏ mà ở tầng 2 nhà này có thể với tay sang nhà đối diện. Điều ấy tương đương với việc căn nhà này không có mặt thoáng nào cả. Với những trường hợp như vậy, cách duy nhất để lấy thoáng và lấy sáng cho ngôi nhà là sử dụng mặt thoáng thứ 5, chính là Mặt Trời. Chính là lấy thoáng bằng cách tạo những khoảng không gian giữa nhà xuống tầng 1 cho mọi căn phòng đều có ánh sáng và shophouse Aqua City thoáng tự nhiên. Điều đáng nói nhất ở thiết kế này là khoảng thông thoáng tự nhiên giữa nhà. Nó không chỉ lấy sáng và lấy thoáng mà còn là khoảng sân vườn vô cùng quý giá giữa bộn bề cuộc sống nơi đây giá bán nhà Aqua City. Mọi không gian sống trong ngôi nhà đều có thể nhìn ra vườn cây ở giữa , có cây xanh và thảm cỏ tự nhiên . Phần khoảng không giữa nhà tuy trống nhưng mưa cũng không thể hắt tới được. Bởi trên cùng là một hệ mái kính chắn mưa nhưng lấy được sáng và thoáng. Mái kính này không phải kín bưng mà có thoáng hai đầu với hai mái nhà phía dưới. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hai khe thoáng này vừa giúp nước mưa được gom lại thành 1 dòng chảy về phần nhọn của mái bê tông, không chảy lênh láng khắp vườn. Nó còn chính là khe để gió có thể thông thoáng tự nhiên từ tầng 1 cho tới tận đỉnh mái . Sảnh vào nhà là một cổng vòm rất khiêm nhường. Là nơi gột rửa bụi đường trước khi bước vào thế giới riêng của cặp vợ chồng trẻ, bằng chính nét kiến trúc của ông cha. Phòng khách bố trí cuối nhà là một không gian tương đối riêng tư, phù hợp với nhu cầu của chủ nhà là cần 1 không gian thư thái hơn là để tiếp khách. Đây là một thiết kế kiểu phản ngồi kiểu cổ truyền, bạn bè thân quen có thể đến ngồi chơi thoải mái ở đấy. Tuy nhiên, để không gian thêm phần đa dụng, KTS đã tư vấn đặt thêm 1 chiếc ghế thư giãn ở đây. Không gian cây xanh giữa nhà có thảm cỏ, bụi hoa và cây cao bóng cả che chắn trực tiếp cho cầu thang bộ lên tầng hai. Đây là một cầu thang bằng thép sơn trắng. Nhà không có trẻ em nên hiện tại cầu thang được thiết kế theo kiểu kiến trúc tối giản (minimalism). Lối vào phòng ngủ là một hệ cửa sổ kết hợp cửa đi mang dáng dấp của hệ cửa trong các căn nhà 3 Gian cổ. Nhưng ở đây đã được cách tân về ngôn ngữ nội thất cùng những màu sắc chất liệu cho phù hợp với thời thế Gia chủ là cặp vợ chồng trẻ chưa có con nhỏ. Nên KTS đã làm phương án 1 phòng ngủ lớn và cao, để khi cần có thể tăng thêm phòng ngủ cho con nhỏ. Với một phòng ngủ có khối tích cao như thế này, khi cần gia tăng số người sử dụng ví dụ là có con. Chúng ta có thể thiết kế thêm 1 phòng ngủ ở trên cao kiểu gác lửng nhưng có chiều cao đảm bảo như 1 căn phòng bình thường. Hoặc cũng có thể làm một hệ giường tầng rộng rãi cho con nhỏ. Chúng ta cùng xem xét mặt cắt dọc ngôi nhà trong ngõ để thấy rõ hơn về ý tưởng giá biệt thự đơn lập Aqua City của kiến trúc sư: khoảng không gian lấy sáng và lấy thoáng giữa nhà, mái kính che mưa nhưng vẫn lấy nắng được cho cây, dòng chảy của nước mưa từ mái kính và mái nhà xuống vườn cây như đã được dụ về một lối, và phòng ngủ lớn có đủ khối tích để gia chủ có thể cải tạo thêm phòng ngủ khi sinh con.


----------

